# LF small bright colored fish that can thrive in 18 degrees C (64 F) water



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking for small size colorful fish that can comfortably be in colder room temp water.
18C (64F)
What do you guys recommend?
Its a small tank 15 Gal or so.
Neon tetra or guppy size is perfect.
The reason is i have 4 wild shrimps in it that came from wild lake and these guys are very cool bluish grey shrimps that i brought from camping trip to Deadman lake in Kamloops area. Largest one is about an inch, 3 out of 4 shrimps changed color from green to blue gray in two days to blend in with aquarium lighting. One molted (dropped the shell) 
It has been a couple of days now and they all are OK in room temp water even though the lake was very cold. They eat pellets. I also have plants from Chiliwack river growing under LED lighting in that tank. (amazingly enough)
At any-rate i want to add some cool looking fish in that tank that will Not eat the shrimps, will be small and have very nice bright colors.
I wonder if that fish even exist ?
here is the shrimp. The German guy calls it "Mormyschka "
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_LOC6mtnC-N8/SwlQ4mJ_tDI/AAAAAAAABCI/VUG6_RCm5j8/s1600/Gammarus+pulex.jpg

mormyshka?

Also looking for interesting ideas what to put in this new tank?
thx


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i have 8 zebra danios and a trio of pink pearl danio if your interested pm me.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

White Cloud Mountain Minnows do well in cooler tanks, about guppy size, or smaller than the females for sure.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

White clouds should be fine.
May be Galaxy Rosbora/Celestrial pearl danio? They are very small, very colorful, and are not very fussy. Pat(mykiss) sells some.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Guppies can also live in room temp water. You could also have a couple female bettas.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Although it's not their ideal temperature, I have 6 Galaxy rasboras (_Danio margaritatus_) in my ADA cube at room temperature in my basement which is 18 C in winter and 22 in summer and they are doing great. Lots of colour and very active. I do have bright LED lights and a canister heater which probably raises the temp a degree or so, but it's essentially at room temp.


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

What you have is what we fly fishermen call scuds.
Here's a link to explain:
GAMMARUS


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Male Endlers.


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

TomC said:


> Male Endlers.


Thanks for the input everyone appreciate that.

Looks like i am leaning toward Guppies , but why males only females don't like cold water?

Anyone has some "cold water"  Guppies for sale? Must have very bright colors though (setting up this tank for a neighbor) 
Will take two adult females and 4 males


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you want guppies you will want more females than males or go just males. I have some red wag platy for sale $2.00 each


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> If you want guppies you will want more females than males or go just males. I have some red wag platy for sale $2.00 each


Thx for the offer, just guppies at this time.

Endlers or regular fancy Guppy will do pls LMK if anyone has these for sale 
THX a bunch.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Most tanks with a light do not get this cold (64F) so you should be okay but if your tank is really that cold guppies from how I understand it are tropical fish. Also, most LFS or breeders would have kept them at 78F or higher, if you just drop them in without floating the bag for a while they might be shocked and could die from the stress. They also could fight and nip fins if there are more males than females although males are much more colorful than females you may want to reconsider. Given that you meet their basic requirement they will breed very readily. They are usually very tought little fish but you still need to give them the right condition (they need a pH of 7 something and a bit harder water). Is that what you are keeping your shrimp at? Are you sure the temp is 64F, which is really cold even for some cold water fish? Do you mean 74F?


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone have Mountain White Clouds that show good color?
https://s4-us3.ixquick-proxy.com/do...com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/whitecloud.jpg
After reading this article (above) i might want to try it.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Most LFS carry white cloud minnows. They are not as cheap as the webpage suggests. You might get 2 for a dollar.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr.Pet's


----------



## andresont (Apr 24, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Most tanks with a light do not get this cold (64F) so you should be okay but if your tank is really that cold guppies from how I understand it are tropical fish. Also, most LFS or breeders would have kept them at 78F or higher, if you just drop them in without floating the bag for a while they might be shocked and could die from the stress. They also could fight and nip fins if there are more males than females although males are much more colorful than females you may want to reconsider. Given that you meet their basic requirement they will breed very readily. They are usually very tought little fish but you still need to give them the right condition (they need a pH of 7 something and a bit harder water). Is that what you are keeping your shrimp at? Are you sure the temp is 64F, which is really cold even for some cold water fish? Do you mean 74F?


Thank you for reply appreciate that.

I am pretty good with providing proper care for my fish. I am in coral reef keeping since 1998 and have 4 different tanks at home.
This tank i am setting up for a neighbor, right now its sitting in my kitchen and temp is at 17C-18C. Floating a bag, and acclimatizing anything that i get as well as providing proper water chemistry is normal practice of course, but thank you for mentioning that. (you never know how well poster is educated so its good to make sure)

This tank is under the LED lighting, so there is not enough photons to provide any heat, but enough light for local plants to grow. i was amazed to watch how local plant from Chilliwack river side stream, that my wife picked up, this plant adjusted itself in this new tank by growing roots in a tripod manner and straightening itself up to upright position from horizontal on on the tank bottom now it's straight up only in a week or so !

As for the fish type, you are correct Guppies may not be as happy in colder water. I did not know however that Guppies may fight if there is more males, my assumption was they will show more color and be more "puffy". I might get Guppies later when i will get the tank to its place in neighbors home and after seeing what temp it will sit at without heater, if it will be at least 20C i might go for it.

If i do, *what proportion of males to females would you recommend?*
thx


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

White cloud is very hardy, is a cold water fish, and very adaptable. I got a bunch before for .39 each from IPU Richmond and they dont grow too big at all. They are just awesome, seem to thrive no matter what.
With Guppies I would say about 3 female to 1 male is a good ratio but if the tank is small you may want to get all male since females are not usually very colourful.
I am not sure if guppies will for sure fight where there are less females but that was what happened to me. They wont kill each other but the fins were nipped. I think they were fighting for the chance to mate perhaps? They are very easy to breed and will make lots of babies very quickly. If that might be a problem to your friend then I would say just get all male. The males are the colourful ones anyway.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

White Clouds are by far one of my favorite fish. They are always active and really easy to care for.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I also say wcmm i have a group of wild colours with a few of the gold cloud minnows thrown in in for contrast and WOW - BEAUTIFUL COLOURS WHEN THEY DISPLAY....


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest white cloud mountain minnows as well. I thought they were dull looking fish before, but after keeping some, I have to say that they actually have impressive colouring. Plus, they're dirt cheap (I bought mine from IPU).


----------

